# Some Pics of Little Kyle



## xarlenex

I posted my birth story already and here as promised some pics of Kyle Jay, born 18th febuary 7lb 2oz.

https://i267.photobucket.com/albums/ii287/arlene910/015.jpg
https://i267.photobucket.com/albums/ii287/arlene910/011.jpg
https://i267.photobucket.com/albums/ii287/arlene910/014.jpg
https://i267.photobucket.com/albums/ii287/arlene910/RIMG0042.jpg
https://i267.photobucket.com/albums/ii287/arlene910/RIMG0029.jpg


----------



## lynz

congrats hun he is gorgeous :hugs:


----------



## fifi83

aww he is so cute. x


----------



## coccyx

Congratulations on your beautiful son


----------



## xclairex

arrr wat a cutie


----------



## danielle19

awww he is gorgeous
congratulations x


----------



## doctordeesmrs

Congrats on your beautiful boy


----------



## cutie_wutie

*Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww he's gorgeous hun xxxxxxx*


----------



## Rumpskin

Bless, what a lovebird xx


----------



## RachieH

Ahhh he is adorable!


----------



## Vickie

Congratulations! He's adorable!!


----------



## Sarah_16x

Congrats he is gorgeous xxx


----------



## wannabmum

Congrats huni he's a total little cutie!!!

xxx


----------



## Linzi

Aww he's gorgeous :) Congrats

xxx


----------



## toot

congrats, he is sooooooooooooooo cute.


----------



## Mango

Congrats on your blue bundle!! :blue:


----------



## JamieX

what a sweetie....


----------



## charlottecco2

wow he is absoulutely gorgeous xx


----------



## faith_may

He's really cute


----------



## Lauz_1601

aww he is gorgeous! and looks tiny, congratulations xxxx


----------



## bird24

he is gorgeous!! xx


----------



## Iwantone!!!

hes a beauty love the big eyes x


----------



## lorrilou

Awww, he is beautiful


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

Aww he is adorable


----------



## x-amy-x

he is adorable... congratulations on your little bundle

xx


----------



## Carolina

congrats hes gorgeous and i love his little oufits!


----------



## xjade_edenx

awwwwwww bless he is so cute!!!!!!!!!!


----------

